# No elite dealers in southern ontario ?



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone know of a Elite dealer in Southern Ontario ??? Been really wanting to try one of these out and really like the specs on these bows ! I'm sure there has to be a dealer in Toronto but that is still 4hrs away !!! Anyone know of any dealers ?
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

That's too bad. The Archery Place - Jim Bow's Archery just got them in up here in North Bay. 

They have four brand new "Answer"s hanging on the shelf. I pulled one of them back yesterday. Felt really nice. They were setting one up last night....and I can't wait to let loose a couple of arrows out of it.

There must be some where for you to try one out? Anyone?


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty sure the Bow Shop in Waterloo is an Elite dealer.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

The Bow Shop


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Think Larry Smith at South Nation Archery deals with them as well,but not sure if he keeps them in stock.
613-989-2943


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Bow Shop in Waterloo - I just purchased my Pure from them - Great service!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Well...if you're going that far...might as well just come up to the Bay.....we can shoot a roound of 3D while you're up here buying a new bow!

Let me know your draw length and I'll get one set up for you!!!!



Good luck!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Gagnons sports in Oshawa is a very big Elite dealer.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jd you working at the jim bows shop cool I just thought you where that good a shooter and shot for them...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmm...that sounds like a loaded question.

I do not officially work for them....but if and when they need a hand....I help out.....just like I do for any poeople who are as good as Jim & Pat and Andy & Renee.

And I am not that good of a shooter that I shoot for them.......I just shoot for them. 

I was only offering that if he would like to come up and look at buying from the shop.....The least I could do is get a bow set up for him to try out....and then take him out for a round of 3D.

Actually the round of 3D was for me as well...I could use the practice.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll 2nd Gagnon's in Oshawa. They always have a couple hanging on the wall and a fantastic bunch of guys to deal with.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Doupe, I'll think about that offer exspecially since I missed you at the River Canard shoot last year in Windsor !!! Working 6 days a week right now but once I get the new guy fully trained I'll get ahold of ya and see if MR.Benateau is up for the trip as'well.
-Matt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Easy now!....no said anything about Bob.....

I have no doubt I will be down to one of the shoot in your area over the summer again. Hope to hook up then.....


----------

